# Kinks in the tail?



## bd0795 (Sep 6, 2017)

Noticed a kink near the tip of my tegu's tail. I haven't noticed it before and I was alarmed by the discovery this morning.

Currently, i have her housed in a 40G breeder (she's just over a foot long). Basking and ambient temperatures are 110 and 77 F respectively; humidity is usually around 60-90%. I generously dust all her food with calcium; she eats the occasional pinky, crickets, any type of fruit i have on hand, and ground turkey. She poops just fine (she's potty-trained, so I actually see her poop) and she's drinking water (She drinks out of my hand as well). She seems very healthy; very responsive.

I dont have substrate, so she doesnt burrow. But I do have a hide that she goes into whenever she feels like it.

She is starting on her second shed soon. My theory, and hopefully this is the case, is that her old skin is so tight that it's causing her tail to bend. I know she's starting to shed again because I've noticed that the black bandings underneath her stomach are starting to fade. Your thoughts would be appreciated.

I haven't taken her to the vet yet, but I am considering if this might be MBD? I sure hope not.


----------



## FluffyGoo (Sep 6, 2017)

It's difficult to assist without a visual. 
Could you provide a picture of your tegu's tail?


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a picture, but idk how to upload directly from my phone. I dont have a computer.


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 6, 2017)

Nvm, sry for dp. Feel free to delete msg above.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 6, 2017)

bd0795 said:


> Nvm, sry for dp. Feel free to delete msg above.


Hi Bd- possible you just never noticed it when first arrived? Conditions sound ideal to me. Am wondering if he/she arrived with it and only now you've noticed it.


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey walter,

Thanks for replying. I was wondering the same thing.

Im a bit optimistic because three weeks ago, I had a fecal done (routine check-up I do for all my new arrivals) and it came back negative and was told that, "...she looked just as healthy as any newborn should..." as far as she could tell.

So, either the kink was already there, or husbandry has degraded? But I havent changed anything since I've got her

EDIT: I dont mind paying another $80 for a visit, but it would seem like a waste of money if the vet can't determine whether or not the kink is due to husbandry habits. Its concerning for me because since MBD is progressive in a lot of cases, theres no telling whether or not this is an initial symptom, or just a genetic defect...what do u guys think?


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't know. Begin thinking how it is.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks like a birth defect to me. It happens nothing to worry about


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vet was surprised to see me because it was only weeks since our last visit, so she kindly did a consultation for free. She found nothing wrong other than that my tegu wouldnt sit still lol

She said the kink may be a genetic birth defect. Various reasons why it couldve occured: whena tail is supposed to detach but doesnt, uneven growth on the bone/tissue... told me not to worry, just monitor her behavior. Thanks guys


----------



## Zyn (Sep 8, 2017)

Glad to hear it that was my line of thinking.'

On a side note: bud you gotta stop worrying you'll have a heart attack lol


----------



## bd0795 (Sep 11, 2017)

haha its MY JOB to have a heart atk! thank you


----------

